# Dome Observation "Evangeline Park"



## NS VIA Fan (Oct 29, 2012)

Here’s Evangeline Park on VIA’s eastbound Ocean at Truro, NS.







The CPR (VIA) Park Cars are named for Canadian Provincial or National Parks with the exception of “Evangeline Park”………The origin of its name can be traced to the Grand Pre Memorial Park established by the Dominion Atlantic Railway in 1917 and now the Grand Pré National Historic Site in Nova Scotia. 

 

Evangeline was the heroine in Longfellow’s poem about the expulsion of the Acadians in 1755 (many went to Louisiana (today’s Cajuns) Her statue stands next to a replica of the Church of St. Charles at the Grand Pré National Historic Site where the deportation order was given by the British. 











Evangeline was a promotional icon for the Dominion Atlantic Railway and used to market the Annapolis Valley as the “Land of Evangeline” route and was also depicted on the DAR logo for many years. Trains such as “The New Yorker” and “Flying Bluenose” carried tourists who arrived in Yarmouth on overnight steamships from Boston and New York

http://www.dardpi.ca/wiki/index.php?title=New_Yorker






When the DAR acquired RDCs in the 1950s, they were known as the “Fast Evangeline Dayliner Passenger Service” This continued into the VIA era until the last runs in January 1990. 






After the DAR was abandoned west of Kentville…….a shortline, the Windsor & Hantsport acquired the remaining track and continued operations……..even running an excursion train; the Evangeline Express for a few years beginning in 1997. A stop was established at the Grand Pre Park for those wanting to tour the Park. The day I rode in 2002, the W&H had a Sunday pick-up to make at a customer and just tacked those freight cars onto the excursion train……a real Mixed-Train! 

 
















Sadly the W&H has ceased operations but the platform is still there next to the all but abandoned right-of-way.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Oct 29, 2012)

The Dominion Atlantic also erected an Iron Cross adjacent to their right-of-way to mark the location of the deportation. It’s now been relocated slightly to a more accessible area away from the tracks.


----------



## CHamilton (Oct 29, 2012)

Thank you for this fascinating bit of history! I knew about Evangeline, of course, but was not aware of the railroad connections.


----------



## Jean (Oct 30, 2012)

I add my thanks as well. I always enjoy your photos, as my husband and I have ridden VIA from Toronto to Halifax and back, as well as spending time touring eastern Canada by car. These photos are no exception to your usual high standard.

Jean


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Oct 31, 2012)

As always, great pictures NS VIA Fan!


----------

